# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: راست به چپ کردن کنترلهای wxwidgets

## mehdi2004171

من مدتی است با کنترلهای wxwidgets کار می کنم اما نمی دانم چگونه خاصیت right to left را به آنها اضافه کنم ؟

----------

